# Personal trainer looking for work in Cyprus



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey everyone, this is Ali, I live in London and and been a PT for while.

I was wondering if there are any Personal trainer JOBs in Cyprus.

Any info on this is appreciated

Ali


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There was a time when calling a lady a PT earned a slap!!



Pete


----------



## ash.naz (Jul 29, 2011)

PeteandSylv said:


> There was a time when calling a lady a PT earned a slap!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


Let me guess that lady was ur mum and person slapped her was my father, oh well hellooooo brother!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

ash.naz said:


> Hey everyone, this is Ali, I live in London and and been a PT for while.
> 
> I was wondering if there are any Personal trainer JOBs in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


Hi Ali,
Can you speak Russian ?
There are lots of wealthy Russian speaking Ukrainians and Russians setting up home in Cyprus. 
They love to go to the gym and have personal trainers. 
So you could help them with fitness and their English at the same time.
Just another avenue for you to explore.


----------

